# Cannot find specific perfirmance of Handels Messiah in ARTE regi...



## sbrothy (Nov 11, 2021)

One of my all-time favorite pieces is Handel's Messiah in a specific, somewhat avantgarte, version recorded or distributed by Arte (ZDF?). It includes a pretty well know Hungarian(?) As far as I remember his name is "Béla Mavrák"(?) and I seem to remember that due to an accident he had to undergo surgery removing one of his testicles which made him change from either mezzosoprano to soprano or possibly Barytone to Tenor. This made him IMHO a better singer though. So, i'm looking for this particular concert but I've had no luck so far.. Maybe you can help?

TIA, 
Søren


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Béla Mavrák shows up (with The Platin Tenors, of which he was one of the three) singing Handel's "Hallelujah" from _Messiah_ on track 25 of the Blu-ray disc _André Rieu - Home For Christmas_, Polydor - 0602537123339.









Here's the link to the disc at Discogs: https://www.discogs.com/release/14708266-Andr%C3%A9-Rieu-Home-For-Christmas

This may not be what you had in mind, but perhaps it can stead you over till the performance you're interested in surfaces.


----------

